# Wasserperlen ?



## Antz (19. Juli 2002)

Jetzt mal eine schwere Farge wie macht man Wasserperlen die z.b. nach dem Regen auf der Wand sind?? mit Photoshop!!
mfg Antz


----------



## derGugi (19. Juli 2002)

Hallo
Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas: Wasserperlen 

cya
derGugi


----------



## Antz (19. Juli 2002)

ja danke so  hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!!


----------



## nanda (19. Juli 2002)

@antz
auch wenn´s sich schon erledigt hat. das beste tut für wassertropfen, das ich kenne, ist das hier.

und das konnte ich dir doch nicht vorenthalten, oder?


----------



## Antz (20. Juli 2002)

ja das ich auhc cool aber gibts die net auf deutsch *G* ich hatte nur ne 2 in englisch


----------



## Cyrus (28. Januar 2003)

Hi Leutz,
also ich muss mich meinem Vorposter anschließen. Kann mir irgendwer ein Tutorial nennen wo der gleiche Effekt herauskommt wie oben bei dem zweiten Link. Aber es sollte auf Deutsch sein, denn in Englisch kann ich das überhaupt nicht. 

Danke schonmal,Cyrus.


----------

